# New little man at our house



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

A short while back I posted that we had adopted a female cat (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/400426-new-member-our-family.html#post6322874). Well now we have a kitten in the works...we have been fostering a litter of kittens and our plan is to adopt one. They are all just precious but it's the little boy who has stolen our hearts. The dogs are intensely interested in all the sounds emanating from my bedroom (Bella especially...she is confused because the little "stuffed animals" move and make sounds, LOL). Ruthie the cat is interested too but pretending she isn't. She does rather like their leftover food, though. :wink2:

Please meet Twix...He's a little live wire...always the first out of the crate or over the edge of the baby pool. He's also a smuggler and has a wonderful purr. He's four weeks old now.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhh he's so cute!! What gorgeous eyes and fluffy hair. You'll have to get some pics/videos of the dogs meeting him for the first time!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kitty*

:grin2:Your little boy kitty is SO ADORABLE!!0

Love the name Twix!:smile2:

So glad you adopted him!

Big congratulations on adopting Ruthie!!:grin2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Twix is adorable. 
I am looking forward to seeing and hearing how Bella, Tucker and Ruthie like their new little brother. 

What a wonderful thing you're doing fostering the litter, thanks for helping and caring for them.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you all.  He is such a doll. The others are really, cute, too so sometimes I feel guilty loving the little guy so much already. It's been a lot of fun having them all here but I will be ready to have fewer hungry mouths to feed and care for in three weeks. I think Bella and Tucker are feeling a bit overlooked. They used to have free run of the house and could sleep with me if they wished...

Here is recent pic of all the kittens, eating their first solid meal.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So the foster kittens were due to be returned so they could be adopted but we decided we couldn't adopt just one.  The runt, Ivy, just stole my heart. She's the kind of cat that begins to purr as soon as you pick her up. She and her brother, Twix, are a lot of fun and wonderful to have around. As I type they are running the Indianpolis 500 around my bedroom, LOL. They are typical kittens. They eat, play hard, and sleep a lot. 

Bella has accepted them although she comes alert when one squeaks or dashes by her. Ruthie the senior cat has been schooling them that her tail is not a toy. Tucker is adjusting and we've been doing some training with him. We are still watching the kittens carefully and supervising them around the adult animals. I really look forward to a day when that won't be necessary. In the meantime, DD and I cycle through sleeping with different sets of critters and making sure everybody gets attention during the day. 

Here is pic of little Ivy taking a nap on top of me recently. (I look a bit odd because I was trying very hard not to wake her up.)


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

How could you NOT love something that looks like that? Congratulations on the new family members.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivy is a doll, your household sounds like so much fun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awww how cute! Congratulations!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

SOOOO cute. In many cases, kittens end up being entertainment for our senior dogs. Chance isn't really interested in playing with our teenage cat Tippi but her antics amuse him. And she adores Chance. Best of luck and bless you for fostering them. I've been there - many years ago - and fostering unweaned kittens is pretty much a 24/7 job. They make for a long few weeks.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Very cute and name


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Deleted for lack of clarity...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

goldy1 said:


> SOOOO cute. In many cases, kittens end up being entertainment for our senior dogs. Chance isn't really interested in playing with our teenage cat Tippi but her antics amuse him. And she adores Chance. Best of luck and bless you for fostering them. I've been there - many years ago - and fostering unweaned kittens is pretty much a 24/7 job. They make for a long few weeks.


That is for sure. I had great sympathy for breast-feeding moms of newborns... I was asked to take another litter but said no. I need to focus on normalizing the crew I have and, especially, caring for Bella who is fighting lymphoma. And I want to have some fun of my own! But I will foster another litter next spring.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Awww, they are both so precious...you are making me want another kitten!!


----------

